# Melaque area



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Some friends need to move to sea level from the Chapala highlands for health reasons, and the Melaque area has been suggested. Anybody living there want to chime in with general information? Positives, negatives all welcome.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

For me - Melaque was too far from PV and too close to Manzanillo.

The European couple we purchased our current house from also left for health reasons. They chose Merida.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

How about PV? Someone posted that far back from the beach in the hills, it's a good place to live?
Someone else said they are beset by insects, like large black spiders.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

As for PV - the only place we ever really stayed was Mismaloya.
It is a big world and if a doctor were to say to me tomorrow - you either move to sea level or you will be dead by Christmas - I would chose one of the following (in no real particular order).
- The diamante area of Acapulco.
- The stretch between Tulum and Akumal (excluding both of those).
- The north shore of the Dominican Republic.
- The Cayman Islands.
- St Croix USVI (where we were married).
Knock on wood we are both still relatively healthy - but some of the pressing reasons we chose our little spot in Mexico have changed (some). We probably have one more move left in us and it will be to a beach. Those areas are my points of interest.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I was forced to a lower elevation by COPD. We also needed the VA and Medicare options, so tried Tucson for four years. It was better, but not near sea level & rather boring. Recently, we moved to the Rio Grande Valley of Texas, where we have those medical services, at just 100 feet above sea level and with a Mexican flavor (tonight, we will have a Mariachi band at a clubhouse dinner event), and we are close to the beach and a Mexican town full of dentists. The cost of living here is lower than Tucson, and we are finding it quite agreeable after our first four months. Summer will be hot and humid, but we knew that & will learn to deal with it. So far, so good, in spite of two emergencies requiring 911 transport to the heart hospital 15 minutes away, and I am still here. Had I still been in Chapala, I would probably not survived long enough to get to Guadalajara, as I had in the past. I think we made the right choice for our medical situations, but we do miss Chapala.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad you found that place in Texas that combined your need for VA services with your taste in living. You sounded rather unhappy with Tucson, and having spent some time there (briefly), I can understand. Good on ya!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

RV, glad that your final move.... don't read anything into that!!!... seems to be working out for you and the Ms. The 'Valley' does meet the requirements of a lot of expats or snowbirds. Waiting to hear how the summers work out for you. It will be hot but probably less humid than the Mexican coasts.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I love Melaque, I spend 4 months a year there. A lot of gringos in season, but it has not lost its mexicaness. Great restaurants


----------



## Beglobal (15 d ago)

I have a friend who has moved to Melaque and loves it. My husband and I are planning to check it out this February and March. We are looking for a place to rent with a kitchenette and outdoor sitting area in a good location. Anyone have any suggestions on the best way to find accommodation in Melaque?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I assume you're looking for a furnished place for two months. The normal advice to would-be renters is to put boots on the ground and walk around and look for places with signs. But for a short-term furnished place I think that doesn't apply - I think you're main chance is going to be looking on AirBnB, and that's an expensive way to go, since they often price per-week at a high rate about equal to a normal month's rent.

Just staying in a hotel should be considered as an alternative option. You can negotiate a lower weekly or monthly rate with hotels than their normal nightly rate. If going that route, I'd look online for a place and book a week so you have someplace to go to on arrival. Then in the first week you can walk around and look for something for the rest of the time. If the hotel you initially pick is ok, you can negotiate to extend your stay at a better rate. If you get lucky and find a furnished apartment, you can just schlep your bags there. If you don't like the hotel and don't find anything to rent in the first couple days, then you need to pick another hotel to move to at the end of the first week. 

A medium-priced hotel - if you can find one that's acceptable to you - is probably going to be cheaper than renting a furnished place. It's smaller, less private, but actually a lot more convenient. 

For sitting outdoors, you can try coffee shops and restaraunts. If they aren't busy, they'll let you camp on a table for a long time without too much pressure to buy more drinks. Though I'd leave a nice tip if you stay a long time.


----------



## Beglobal (15 d ago)

Thanks so much for your quick and thorough response. We have been looking online for hotels and apartments and there are some options, but nothing that would work for the full two months. We may just have to piece things together or see what we can find when we get there… although a little nervous about doing this as we don’t to be moving every week or going too far over budget. Again, thanks for your input! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

I have no experience looking in Mexico, but based on Eastwind's suggestions about just getting there and then looking for a more modest hotel, that has worked for me so many times in Southeast Asia, Africa and South America. It works because most of the modest hotels don't market themselves in the usual ways. And I have always found hotels with cable, A/C and decent wifi. Nor have I ever stayed in a place I considered unsafe. The main downsides would be often no elevator, smaller rooms and needing a fresh coat of paint. The main advantages to walking around and asking people on the street - $20 per night or less. That will be my plan on my first trip to Mexico sometime in 2023.


----------

